# Mm hardwood pipe



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well today in the mail I got a couple hardwood pipes by mm because I had to just try them for myself. There is a lot of love/hate on these pipes so I thought I would take the liberty of reviewing them myself for you all.
first off they cost about 4 bucks and some change which is really a bargain price and about the same size and price for that matter as the mm legend and pride. Both pipes the bent and straight I believe are made of birch but coming in two different stains. The bent one comes in cherry stain and the other in maple. As with all cobs I get the first thing I do is remove the filter and replace the stem with the mm Danish bit because I think it looks better. Since a lot of the problems I have heard with these pipes are related to how hot they get I decided to put that to the test. I selected the straight pipe because the walls of it are obviously thinner especially at the rim so I figured that if I had a heat problem it would come from this one not the other that has much thicker walls. The second thing I did to test this is I smoked anni kake fresh out of a brand new tin in it (I seem to go through this stuff as fast as Jim must go through pa). I figured that one I know what this tobacco tastes like the best because I have smoked it in cobs meer and briar so if anything affected the taste I would probably know about it and two I smoke this because its primary Virginia's that cause a lot of heating up though it does have the cool smoking perique. I also happen to puff fast so we are really testing the heat here.
i love cobs and cob like pipes because of their huge airway and that really helps IMO with tobaccos that pack densely like anni kake. 
Upon light I noticed two things one a taste other than anni kake whick I presume to be the pipe and two the rim was pretty hot. However the rim is the thinnest prt of the straight pipe.about 3 min in the temp of bowl was fine and remained that way for the remainder of the smoke. Even with a my rapid puffing and a Virginia heavy tobacco I was fine with holding the bowl the entire time with it never getting above warm. As for the weird taste it did go away about quarter way through though I think this is just a break in thing for sure. I might suggest building a little cake on this bowl but it should be easier than a briar because it is a very grainy wood and the cake looks like it is building very quickly even after one smoke. That being said I think they differ from cobs in a couple of ways one they look way better put a forever stem on these babies and you have a classy pipe indeed. Two I believe these pipes will ghost more than a cob similar to a briar. Three I think these pipes will need to rest like a briar as I think they do not absorb moisture as good as a cob. And four being of hardwood these are not going to burn out.
With all that said the smoke I had in this one was better than most basket briars I have smoke especially for a break in smoke. I think for the price of a cheap briar you could have a seven day rotation of these and cobs bent and straight to find your preference. I like these a lot and I think that I am going to get a few more to keep on hand. Will report back once I have a nice cake to let you know how they continue to smoke.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice review, and I agree with you on everything here. I got a straight one a couple of weeks ago and it's a good pipe, especially for the money! Admittedly, my first couple of bowls tasted a little bit like the varnish on the inside (or at least what I imagine varnish tastes like.) Gone now that there's a little cake in there.
Being a newb, I reckon I puff a bit harder than most, and it does get a little warm to the touch but never so much that I can't hold it.

(On an unrelated note, I notice you posting about Anni Kake pretty often, so much so that I'm going to be putting it on my 'to buy' list! TAD strikes again, huh?  )


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Pm me your address. Ill send you a sample and you can see why I post about it so often.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Great review, Dave. You've calmed my curiosity. the bent version with Churchwarden forever stem sounds like the ticket. Hmm....something to think about.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

36Bones said:


> Great review, Dave. You've calmed my curiosity. the bent version with Churchwarden forever stem sounds like the ticket. Hmm....something to think about.


Cobwarden drool drool drool. Yes the ticket indeed.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great review, Dave!


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Great review. +RG for defending a pipe that gets attacked quite a bit.

I have to agree on the good quality of these pipes. I only have the mini version of the Ozark (minis are another pipe that get attacked often) but my friend has the bent Ozark that I've used a few times. I enjoyed it, though the bowl size is a bit too big for my tastes.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Baron_Null said:


> Great review. +RG for defending a pipe that gets attacked quite a bit.
> 
> I have to agree on the good quality of these pipes. I only have the mini version of the Ozark (minis are another pipe that get attacked often) but my friend has the bent Ozark that I've used a few times. I enjoyed it, though the bowl size is a bit too big for my tastes.


Thanks for bump. Yes as in many fields when something different comes out some will think its great and some will think its not great at all, and it can be quite hard to navigate all biases so its always good to try yourself. I think these def have a market, a cheap bad briar will make some quite far before they enjoy the fruits.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

This review is enough for me to try one. I rarely hear anything good about these, but they are everything I am looking for in a beater for those times a cob is a bit too 'rustic'.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Update once sme cake was built as I expected no taste must have been tasting a bit of the varnish or whatever buts gone now. Thin layer of cake has gone a long way for temp too took three smokes to build a nice full thin cake. Wall of the interior are rough so the carbon sticks easily. Didn't do any half bowls or anything jut filled it up all the way and went for gold. Smokes like a champ cool and nice. Been going to these a lot recently and probably will continue. Like I said going to pick up a few more. Get through the first bowl get rid of that new pipe taste and you are good to go.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried one of these for the first time recently and I think they have replaced cobs as my go-to "disposable" pipe. Great review.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> I believe are made of birch


Did MM confirm this, or is this based off your knowledge of varying wood specimens? 
Any reason why you didn't choose the maple variety?

Also, thanks for the review. 
I've been wanting to know what others thought of these.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Did MM confirm this, or is this based off your knowledge of varying wood specimens?
> Any reason why you didn't choose the maple variety?
> 
> Also, thanks for the review.
> I've been wanting to know what others thought of these.


Mm did not confirm this. I got my information for a guy named aristocob he is a cob expert and wood expert. H believes both are made of birch. No as for the maple I have it too. However the term maple and cherry is just the color of the stain not the wood. Te wood for both pipes is the same.


----------



## logically (Feb 26, 2013)

They have these pipes at the bookstore in my town for real cheap . I always look at them, but never feel comfortable smoking anything other than briar. Thanks for the review. At least this new onset of PAD I'm feeling won't be hard on my wallet.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave you've convinced me to try my hardwood MM again. I had a really bad smoke while I was in Afghanistan and it kind of turned me off of it. I don't have any anni-kake so I'll have to make due with some Frog Morton.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

An excellent review free of any briar snobbery. Not that I would not take a new P lip over a MM hardwood. The point is that money should be spent on tobacco when considering your budget and saving a tidy chunk of change for a half dozen new pipes for different aromatics vastly improves the smoke experiences. You are a true botl sharing this info!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a problem! I am glad you enjoyed the info. I mean briar is cool and meer my fav. But more than any of that I like my money and mm delivers its class enough to not be embarrassed if you care about that when you are in public. Another thing just add a forever stem which I think are 20 bucks amazing quality and you can use them on every mm pipe. Make it look classy! Enjoy smoking!


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I just ordered a hardwood with my order of tobacco based on your review, along with half a pound of anniversary kake without having tried it... Sounded delicious. I'm excited to try them both.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

You won't be disappointed enjoy!


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

First virginia/VaPer tobacco I've gotten. I also got half a pound of 1-Q because I'm pretty sure I got 1-Q bulk at a smoke shop. Forgot to ask. It was labelled sunset. Now I'm possibly having doubts about it. Should like it, regardless.

Edit: I just checked out the stock photos of the tobacco and it looked like MV 1000 or HS-3. From tinderbox, so it was from lane limited. If I don't like the 1-Q, I can always order some of this. Lane bulk is cheap enough. Less than $2/oz if you buy 8oz.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Smoking pipes has really good prices on bulk tobacco! If you like those you might try bullseye flake.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I was going to get some bullseye flake or luxury navy, but pipes and cigars was out and smoking pipes didn't have cob plug. Will have to order it next time.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

For some reason, the edit button isn't on some posts. I just remembered that smoking pipes doesn't have cob plug or the hearth and home blends and that was the deal breaker there.


----------

